

The True Identity of Andy's Mom Makes 'Toy Story' Even More Epic - swamp40
http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/02/24/the-true-identity-of-andy-s-mom-makes-toy-story-even-more-epic-1247874

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7292387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7292387)

~~~
swamp40
Sorry - I wonder why the anti-duplicator code didn't catch it?

~~~
ColinWright
I used the bookmarklet to submit it and forgot to remove all the tracking crap
on the end of the link. Largely my fault.

------
anigbrowl
I thought this was immediately obvious on first watching, and am surprised to
find it's considered an Easter Egg.

